# Inspection gone wrong



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

So I took an inspection that another vendor kicked back, that should have been my first clue not to take it, but I didn't listen to that little voice in my head. Well, I just spent the last hour and half on the phone with the sheriffs department and one pissed off home owner. Kind of wish the 5O wouldn't have given him my phone number, but oh well......

I had to send in a copy of the work order, the pictures I took from today and the picture sent to me from my client. Needless to say, Nationstar will get to talk with the homeowner they haven't been able to make contact with :thumbup:. The azzhole is calling to file a complaint against me! Better yet, he's calling the sargent to file a complaint against the two officers that won't give me a citation for trespassing.

All for a measly $15 dollar vacancy check. I'm such a dumbass. I knew better than to "Just do this favor, please."


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> So I took an inspection that another vendor kicked back, that should have been my first clue not to take it, but I *didn't listen to that little voice in my head*. Well, I just spent the last hour and half on the phone with the sheriffs department and one pissed off home owner. Kind of wish the 5O wouldn't have given him my phone number, but oh well......
> 
> I had to send in a copy of the work order, the pictures I took from today and the picture sent to me from my client. Needless to say, Nationstar will get to talk with the homeowner they haven't been able to make contact with :thumbup:. The azzhole is calling to file a complaint against me! Better yet, he's calling the sargent to file a complaint against the two officers that won't give me a citation for trespassing.
> 
> All for a measly $15 dollar vacancy check. I'm such a dumbass. I knew better than to "Just do this favor, please."


For some reason that guy's voice is *Always Right!!* to this day I have yet to prove him wrong despite my numerous failed attempts

On a side note I noticed this is post 222 for you my favorite number, sorry it was for this reason though....


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Racerx said:


> For some reason that guy's voice is *Always Right!!* to this day I have yet to prove him wrong despite my numerous failed attempts
> ....






You got that right. Some thing I've been learning since I turned 35 was to start listening to the little booger a little better.

Or as Gibbs would say............ your gut.



As for Brad..........nothing like this little deal to liven up your other wise dull life. lol


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Brad,

Tell the "homeowner" to file charges against the Service Provider. They can do that at the District Atty's Office and bypass the police. Yep had it happen  Sometimes though it might backfire and they do this to you....  

Just hope they don't contact the Private Atty for illegal entry/unauthorized, wrongfull foreclosure, etc etc...had that happen too


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

More than likely the sarge aint gonna do jack sheet either.

This is a civil matter, not criminal. The 5 0 aint gonna get involved. 


I had a realtor call the chief of 5 0 in a little tin horn town because I was going to do one lock and a wint since he WAS NOT about to maintain the house.
He was pretty wound up, (the siblings required us to call on all for sale houses).

Any way the chief told him to get lost and if he came to the property to hassle me when I had a legit W/O he was going to arrest the agent for interfering with my work. LMAO
He told the agent it was a civil matter not a criminal matter and that he was not getting in the middle of it.

The chief asked me on the phone if he showed up at the property did I have a legit W/O in my hot little hands, I said "yes sir". 
He said fine then, there is nothing I can do to you and I'm not gonna waste my time driving out to the property. Have a nice day. 
"If that agent comes out and bothers you, call me right away and I'll come take care of him"


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Brad,
> 
> Tell the "homeowner" to file charges against the Service Provider. They can do that at the District Atty's Office and bypass the police. Yep had it happen  Sometimes though it might backfire and they do this to you....
> 
> Just hope they don't contact the Private Atty for illegal entry/unauthorized, wrongfull foreclosure, etc etc...had that happen too





A lot of that would or SHOULD get thrown out of court if it even makes it that far because the fine print on the mortgage allows inspections.
The mortgage they signed is a contract.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Brad,
> 
> Tell the "homeowner" to file charges against the Service Provider. They can do that at the District Atty's Office and bypass the police. Yep had it happen  Sometimes though it might backfire and they do this to you....
> 
> Just hope they don't contact the Private Atty for illegal entry/unauthorized, wrongfull foreclosure, etc etc...had that happen too


Two sheriffs go to his house to deal with the complaint. One interviews the 21 year old daughter who was home at the time. The other interviews the azzhole. His daughters story matches my employee's story (my kid who know what to do and what not to do) exactly.

His story is my employee tried opening every door on the property! The hilarious thing is we got 6 inches of fresh snow last night. You can see plain as day in the pics where the foot prints are to get the meter pics and the 4 corners. Nothing anywhere near any of the doors! Hell the sidewalk to front door has a huge drift in it and the ass didn't even shovel it. No foot prints there either.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Most of phone call was the 2 officers asking what I do for a living, if the foreclosure market is getting better, how busy I am, how often I get the police called, etc. etc.

They were awesome. When the homeowner said he was filing a complaint with their sargent, he lost all credibility. Not to mention, his story didn't match his daughters and he wasn't home at the time of the inspection. The best thing said during the conversation was when Officer Eric H. said "Well, if the guy would just pay his bills, he wouldn't have to worry about his morgage company trying to track him down!":lol::lol::lol:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Recently I did an inspection on pops house and a week later on Jr's house.


Same mortgage company.


----------



## npm (Nov 14, 2012)

Last I remember when you sign your life away on a mortgage there's a section about having inspections performed on the property. Homeowner don't have leg to stand on his compliant is with his mortgage company/service provider.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

We have had quite a few over the years that the previous inspector called vacant when it wasn't. Lot of properties that were empty, but the neighbors kept an eye on and called the owner when we arrived. When they showed up, cursing, spitting, calling the cops and shoving their cell phone in our face, we just remained calm, unless they put their hands on us. Their wife ran off, drugs bankrupted them, they borrowed over their heads, etc. They are po'd and for that moment, you are the face of the lender.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Had an occupancy check at a higher end property once. It had been reported vacant, however, trash cans are at the curb, power was on, etc. The guy was putting up a front while he lived at his mothers.I'm in the backyard taking pics of a gas grill and bikes and powersliding into the drive is the homeowner. I have a clipboard, a camera, a company shirt, but he still called me a thief. Gave the sheriff my DL# over the phone and a brief story and that was enough to keep him in his office. The guy however, gonna sue me, the bank, the cops, as soon as his divorce and BK are finalized. Whatever, I was polite and professional. Once he looked around and realized the neighbors were standing on the sidewalk and frt yard listening to his personal business, he calmed down and shut up. The next weekend my 10 yr old son and I are at a weekend campout with the boy scouts, and who should be pitching a tent right accrossed from ours? Lol, you guessed it. Guy kept his head down when I was around and didn't say a word all weekend.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Did a trash out this week! Had to bush hog yard very overgrown! Well my son in-law there with crew the next day finishing up the property and neighbor from behind property comes bitching!!!! Turns out property line is weird on this property, front right corner in his property! He claiming we bush hogged some wild bushes he planted! Guys a real A**hole calls the Sheriff out to property and files a report! Turns out this guy is loaded (owns a big RV lot)and likes to show his a**! I`m going to have to contact him and try to settle this with before he drags us to court!
All I can say this is a first!


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Offer to replant the bushes at your expense, that should get a reasonable person to drop the war drum.


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> Did a trash out this week! Had to bush hog yard very overgrown! Well my son in-law there with crew the next day finishing up the property and neighbor from behind property comes bitching!!!! Turns out property line is weird on this property, front right corner in his property! He claiming we bush hogged some wild bushes he planted! Guys a real A**hole calls the Sheriff out to property and files a report! Turns out this guy is loaded (owns a big RV lot)and likes to show his a**! I`m going to have to contact him and try to settle this with before he drags us to court!
> All I can say this is a first!


I was doing a lawn cut last summer and the neighbor comes storming up all upset. I turn off the mower and he starts ranting about how I "cut down all his trees". Now I am super confused because its a cul'd'sac and all the homes have about 5 acres. He came from across the road. So the property I am mowing doesn't even touch his. Well he gets all huffy puffy and after a couple minutes I get the story out of him that he didn't like looking at the house I was mowing so he planted like 50 trees after the people left, so in a few years they would grow up and he wouldn't have to look at it. Well apparently I mowed them all over (they were about 4" high at that point". I probably would have taken the time to go around them if he didn't yell at me, but the way it was BUZZZZZZZ. 

Oh and had a Realtor call us up to fix a leaking sink and then forget she called us and when a neighbor called her 2 hours later and said someone was at the property she called the cops.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

I mighta told this 1 

Neighbors vines crept over the wooden property line fence clear over to the back door of home..approx 30-40' past fence. There were many many vines and very bushy. We bid to remove from yard and the fencing and got approval. Week later the phone blew up from Service Company accusing us of destroying Neighbors $10,000 of prize winning grape vines used for wine making. Cost us nearly $1500 getting out of that dillema in legal fees.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> I mighta told this 1
> 
> Neighbors vines crept over the wooden property line fence clear over to the back door of home..approx 30-40' past fence. There were many many vines and very bushy. We bid to remove from yard and the fencing and got approval. Week later the phone blew up from Service Company accusing us of destroying Neighbors $10,000 of prize winning grape vines used for wine making. Cost us nearly $1500 getting out of that dillema in legal fees.


sue the vine for trespassing :whistling2::whistling2:.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

BPWY said:


> A lot of that would or SHOULD get thrown out of court if it even makes it that far because the fine print on the mortgage allows inspections.
> 
> I thought this too till I got a call from their legal council stating I had trespassed and it was going to court!!
> 
> The mortgage they signed is a contract.


fine print on the mortgage allows inspections. 
Depends on state LAW


As I have been telling people on here it is a VERY convuluted issue. PPR PPO or preforclosure work orders are illegal in my state ( unless there is a kicked in dor or broken window, open to the public ) and the nationals have been made aware and CONTINUE to issue the workorders !! :blink:


Posession; the bank does NOT have this till the legal process has been satisfied and it is a REO property.


OWNERSHIP they have till the loan is paid off. It is no different than the landlord and renter relationship. The land lord ( bank or their agent) can't enter the building the renter is renting without prior arrangements. 

I call the local utilities and see if there has been any decrease in electricity consumption and if there is a current signer on the account. If the utility providers rep is hesitant on giving me any info I don't press hard just tell them my name and that I am a repo agent trying to establish occoupancy status. They usally tell me their speel how they can't share any account info and I repeat " I don't want any personal information and am just looking for consumption to be consistent with occupation or vacancy". They 99.9% if the time oblige me. This also gives me a heads up to what I may need to take for the inspection my 45 MPG car or my 17 MPG truck loaded with tools.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Had an occupancy check at a higher end property once. It had been reported vacant, however, trash cans are at the curb, power was on, etc. The guy was putting up a front while he lived at his mothers.I'm in the backyard taking pics of a gas grill and bikes and powersliding into the drive is the homeowner. I have a clipboard, a camera, a company shirt, but he still called me a thief. Gave the sheriff my DL# over the phone and a brief story and that was enough to keep him in his office. The guy however, gonna sue me, the bank, the cops, as soon as his divorce and BK are finalized. Whatever, I was polite and professional. Once he looked around and realized the neighbors were standing on the sidewalk and frt yard listening to his personal business, he calmed down and shut up. The next weekend my 10 yr old son and I are at a weekend campout with the boy scouts, and who should be pitching a tent right accrossed from ours? Lol, you guessed it. Guy kept his head down when I was around and didn't say a word all weekend.


Priceless, good learning tool to teach your son with about not letting your toung waaaaag ( the names have been changed to protect the inocent (stupid), My name is repoman (Friday) Sergent repoman (friday) )


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

So this afternoon I get a call from my client. The d!psh!t did call Nationstar and complain. After going through a 15 minute call defending myself, the lady on the phone says his biggest b!tch was your employee was peaking through the windows. I say check the pictures. No foot prints in the snow, how the he!! is he peaking through the windows from 15 feet away? Then she tells me, oh, by the way, you screwed up. Even though the work order didn't state it, I was supposed to put a door hanger on the front door. After she checked the pics, and didn't see foot prints on the sidewalk up to the front door, she knew a door hanger wasn't installed. 

So now I have to type up a written statement and send the sheriffs info to them. I said to her "Great, all this for a $15 inspection". She then proceeds to tell me "Don't worry, we'll make it up to you on the next one" :sad: This is all assuming I actually get the $15 because she now knows a door hanger wasn't installed.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh yeah not worth it.


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> So this afternoon I get a call from my client. The d!psh!t did call Nationstar and complain. After going through a 15 minute call defending myself, the lady on the phone says his biggest b!tch was your employee was peaking through the windows. I say check the pictures. No foot prints in the snow, how the he!! is he peaking through the windows from 15 feet away? Then she tells me, oh, by the way, you screwed up. Even though the work order didn't state it, I was supposed to put a door hanger on the front door. After she checked the pics, and didn't see foot prints on the sidewalk up to the front door, she knew a door hanger wasn't installed.
> 
> So now I have to type up a written statement and send the sheriffs info to them. I said to her "Great, all this for a $15 inspection". She then proceeds to tell me "Don't worry, we'll make it up to you on the next one" :sad: This is all assuming I actually get the $15 because she now knows a door hanger wasn't installed.


Now I don't feel so bad about my ALL DAY!! doorbell install for a whooping 20.00, don't ask just know you're not the only one


----------



## SagesServices (Oct 6, 2012)

No more inspections.... Simple solution. 

My life is much less stressing now. 

Got another call wanting to know if I wanted a better arrangement on local inspections..... Nope...


----------

